# Where's it gone?? ^idiot^



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hiya Ladies, 

After a distressing BFN in May we've decided to try again through an egg donation program as i like the idea of helping other ladies. We are due to go to the hospital on the 26th of this month. 

However....AF still hasnt arrived after tx   typically not there when you want it and plagues you when you dont   

Has anyone else had this problem? I called my clinic to ask when i can expect it as, through all my other issues, irregular AF was never one of them. But they are not the most helpful bunch and have palmed me off with a simple 'every woman is different...it'll arrive when it arrives'  . 

How long after tx does it normally take to come back?

Sorry for being a pain but your advise would be much appreciated 

Thanks   xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry hun but your clinic is right   not only is every woman different but it would seem that a lot of peoples cyles differ too, i bled early with my first ivf but the second one it took months to get my cycle back to normal. it is so frustrating when you just want to get on with the next tx isn't it  

i hope she shows soon in the mean time i read a post a few weeks ago where some one had heard parsley helps af show, so she had some parsley tea on the night then again in the morning and af turned up by lunch   might be worth trying

good luck, pam xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Saphy, its really frustrating!

Have been feeling achey/moany all week but (.)(.) are fine (they normally make me feel like pulling them off!) and nothing has come   

Really wierd, 3 weeks ago was praying for it not to come back now i want it here dammit  

Just going to have to wait it out i suppose but i will be trying that parsley tea!

Thansk for the advise hun xx


----------

